# why cant i just play TDM



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

****ING MW3  new map came out for elite subscriptions,so i thought i will have a bit of that.instead of just being able to play mercenary tdm,or tdm,you have to go through a lottery of domination,killconfirmed and then a rotating system of maps.i just want to play TDM  bloody hate this new cod ********.

seems that if you have no friends online,or just want to play on your own,you have too bloody like it or lump it in mercenary mode.i dont want to play against partys of mate if im on my lonesome,as you usually end up with a right bunch of nobheads.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm not elite so not sure on the map. I usually just play tdm and it seems alright even though I'm not that good lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I'm not elite so not sure on the map. I usually just play tdm and it seems alright even though I'm not that good lol


if you want to play mercenary TDM it puts you into a lottery draw between kill confirmed,tdm and domination.i bloody hate domination.then what usually happens is the map you like is a game mode you dont lol.i just want to play mercenary tdm and not the other game modes.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

To be honest i have downloaded the new map but it has been two weeks since i last had a game as i only seem to play if a work mate is on as i enjoy the banter when shooting each other in free for all.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

John74 said:


> To be honest i have downloaded the new map but it has been two weeks since i last had a game as i only seem to play if a work mate is on as i enjoy the banter when shooting each other in free for all.


that overwatch map is quite good.certainly the best downloadable map,and one of the top 3 of the original maps.for me,mw3 has the worst selection of maps of any previous cod game.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

silverback said:


> for me,mw3 has the worst selection of maps of any previous cod game.


Fully agree with that :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Same here,

I haven't played it since completing the single player campaign. I just stick to Black Ops now.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Haven't downloaded these new maps yet as I'm not in the "elite" but enjoy a good match of domination which in my eyes is a team death match with an objective, might get the new maps but mw3 has been a bit of a let down tbh, BF3 on the other hand is awesome.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Stezz said:


> Same here,
> 
> I haven't played it since completing the single player campaign. I just stick to Black Ops now.


What he said. I haven't been on MW3 now for a bit. Hammered black ops on sunday,its just a much better experience all round is black ops. Trust me to buy the expensive version of the ****test COD yet lol.


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dont get Overwatch on PS3 til end of March


----------

